# [MIL] CNN Pentagon Producer - CNN



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9i-0&fd=R&url=http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/04/18/dog.adoption/&cid=0&ei=QbQdSNiLBJiAzgTc56CRAg&usg=AFrqEzeXL7ycH4UVGlXhmHc5tUVHtYzZqw"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=ZcoXTkGzUE4J&imgurl=i.l.cnn.net/cnn/2008/US/04/18/dog.adoption/art.dog.cnn.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>CNN</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/04/18/dog.adoption/&cid=0&ei=QbQdSNiLBJiAzgTc56CRAg&usg=AFrqEzdvleNWmah1b-zcrr8ob0n4FHCmpw">CNN Pentagon Producer</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>CNN -</font> <nobr>Apr 18, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Willie Smith fought back tears Friday as he officially received Bo, a <b>military working dog</b> wounded in Iraq. The <b>military working</b> canine officially hung up <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

